# HSMG conference whipped body butter-DIDN'T MELT THE SHEA



## Missjulesdid (May 2, 2008)

So Debbie May Made the easiest whipped body butter ever, and it was awesome.

Here is her recipe:
6 ounces refined shea. MAKE SURE IT isn't GRAINY. 
2 ounces jojoba
2 ounces sweet almond
1/4 tsp vit e
3 ml fragrance

Cut off the shea butter from your block, weigh it and then dump it in your kitchen aid. add the oils and vit e and mix with your wisk attachment until it's done. No heating necessary. And because you didn't heat it, your shea won't become grainy!!! (as long as you didn't start with grainy shea)

I think when I make this, I'm going to do away with the almond, and do all jojoba and add some aloe powder....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

WOW!  That makes it a ton easier.  I use this for udder balm and its a pain because it takes so long to make when I melt it.  I even used that same recipe!  I'll try it this way next time.  How could I incorporate liquid aloe into this?


----------



## mandolyn (May 2, 2008)

I made up some of this type of whipped shea a week ago. I lOVE it!!

It so cool 8) to put my finger in the tin & get SOFT shea butter! After a week, it's just like the day I whipped it. An eetsy bit goes a loooooong ways!

I'm going to do some more this week-end & add some cornstarch to cut down on the greasiness.


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 2, 2008)

That is how I make it now, I do add some cornstarch for the silky feel.  It is great!


----------



## Laurie (May 2, 2008)

How much cornstarch should one add to this size recipe.

Thanks, Laurie


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good idea.  How much?


----------



## gallerygirl (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this, I'm a melter.  lol  AND I always add cornstarch.  k


----------



## brian0523 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok I don't get it.  How can you whip the shea without melting it first?

When you put it in your KitcheAid do you use the whisk or the paddle attachment to break up the shea?

Sorry for being thick-headed.  lol


----------



## Birdie (Jul 14, 2008)

I love whipped shea and a lot of my customers do, too. But the issue I have with it is if you are doing an outdoor show in the summer heat, don't even try taking it! It will reduce to almost nothing in the container. 
Brian, RT shea is do-able in a sturdy stand-up mixer. The added oils gives it the slip it needs until it 'gives'.


----------



## bassgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Can you do this with a mixture of butters as well?  Today I melted cocoa butter, shea, mango butter, beeswax and coconut oil, mixed them with liquid oils, froze it for five minutes, then whisked the heck out of it in the Kitchen Aid for 20 minutes, and it's still very thick, not fluffy at all.


----------



## char (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry if this is a rather elementary question, but what exactly is "gritty" shea butter?  I'm new to soap making, so I'm just trying get a better understanding.

Can someone explain how gritty "gritty" shea butter feels?  How can I tell if the shea butter I buy is on the gritty or smooth side (other than the obvious)?  Does anyone have a good source where I can try out some non-gritty shea butter so I know what it's supposed to be like?


----------



## carebear (Sep 23, 2008)

gritty?  it feels like there is sand in it (very find sand).

I've never melted the shea, but you can still end up with a gritty product.


----------



## bassgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

My last body butter, I melted the mango butter and cocoa butter (but not the shea) and I still have a little grit in it.  I don't know why.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Oct 5, 2008)

can you whip it in a food processor with a paddle attachment?  i'm assuming it's too much whipping for a handheld mixer.


----------



## bassgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

I used a Kitchen Aid with the big whisk attachment, which seems like it should be sufficient.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 16, 2008)

I made my first batch today, and I have a couple of questions.

I'll have to find my notes with measurements, but I used
shea butter (non gritty but its really soft, is this normal?)
olive oil
coconut oil
fragrance oil


It feels really moisturizing, and it's really really fluffy - I did it with my hand mixer, btw (the detachable part of my stand mixer). However, it's more oily/sticky than I'd like - it'd be awesome for after a nighttime shower to soak in overnight. I put some on and it as sticky/oily at first but it's soaked in over the last 30 mins and feels incredible now. 
But, is there a way to make it less sticky in the meantime? What's this I hear about cornstarch?


----------



## eden (Nov 1, 2008)

bassgirl said:
			
		

> My last body butter, I melted the mango butter and cocoa butter (but not the shea) and I still have a little grit in it.  I don't know why.



it's my undertstanding that cocoabutter has the same issues as shea when it comes to graininess ...not sure about mango but perhaps that does also ...


----------

